# PDF Table of contents or index



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Can someone guide me or point me to directions on how to create a workable Table Of Contents for a document that will go to my Kindle DX? The document has a TOC but I am unable to click on item in TOC and have it go right to the page. (Like how blogs work in Kindle) Is this something I do in Word before creating the PDF or after the PDF is created?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you have it in Word, why don't you just convert the Word document instead of creating a PDF? If you don't want to mess with downloading software to do it yourself, email it to <your-Kindle-name>@kindle.com and amazon will Whispernet it to your Kindle for $.15/MB. If you don't want to pay the fee, send it to the same name @free.kindle.com and they will email it back to you to transfer to your Kindle.

Edit: I forgot to say that I _think_ that an active table of contents in Word will also work on the Kindle after conversion, but I haven't tried it myself, so I'm not positive.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

I did send the word doc via wispernet for a PDF conversion just to try it out but no workable TOC.  But, the original word doc had a TOC but not workable.  So I will fix the word doc as you suggest, and hope it works.  Thanks for that idea.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn, that didn't work, that would have been too easy!   Thanks for the idea anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not much help in this department. I know there are others who are far more knowledgable on this subject than I am.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

If you've created a Word doc with Table of Contents, save a copy as "HTML (filtered)", then convert that HTML file for the Kindle.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

OK I got it to work-- Here is what I tried and my results:
(USING DX if that matters):
1. sent the WORD doc via wispernet and got a very readable document but no workable TOC.  
2. sent a converted PDF doc via wispernet and font became too small to be of any use and no workable TOC.
3. saved doc to PRC using Mobipocket but no joy.
4. saved word as HTML as suggested by Greg, converted to PDF coverted to PRC using Mobipocket-I could see right away this worked, so sent to DX using wispernet.  

Thanks for all your help! Have a great week.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Just for future reference, you didn't have to convert to PDF at all. Mobipocket can import and convert HTML just fine.


----------

